
Show HN: An API for “where are you now?” - cillian
http://pinlogic.co
======
susanck
Super interesting, especially if this makes it easy to share your location via
any app. How does the API work? Is there a cost for developers? What is your
vision regarding distribution?

~~~
cillian
The API is essentially taking a crude geolocation processes and refining it
into something more useful. It shouldn't cost anything until the usage gets
quite high. We're aiming to have it embedded into breakdown/delivery/emergency
job management systems.

------
platinum95
Interesting concept. Does it require the receiver to have google maps (or
similar play services) installed to view locations or is it entirely browser
based?

------
cvdmaat
Is it a once off connection with the deliver company or can they get your
location a number of times after the initial contact?

~~~
cillian
Only with the user's consent, if the user refreshes or revisits the URL they
will resubmit a fresh location.

------
dublinmadyoke
Interesting. What pain does it solve?

~~~
cillian
It essentially replaces telling someone verbally where you are. For breakdown
assistance they can now get the customer's exact location without that person
needing an app or trying to describe their location. The same goes for
delivery or emergency.

~~~
drited
Not needing an app to share location to a requester is cool. I didn't
immediately get that this was what the app was for either - the fact that the
user doesn't need an app is hidden from the frontpage under the 'more' link. I
think if I wasn't motivated to find out what this was for I would have just
skipped on to something else. Would suggest amending the frontpage so that
users are bashed over the head with this right from the get-go.

------
sile
Really wish the guy delivering my takeaway last night used this API.

------
jpm70
Hi, Sounds great. How easy is it to integrate into my existing code?

~~~
cillian
Very easy! You just need to make a Http request to our server. You'll need a
web hook to receive a location (or you can get it sent to an email address for
testing)

------
johnbreslin
Very cool - nice one Pin Logic team!

------
squeaks
How does pricing work

~~~
cillian
If you're referring to the credits, 1 credit is a single API call, 50 credits
for an API call including an SMS send (as it costs more). So the free tier
should have ample credits for some decent testing or even for production (5000
credits). See pinlogic.co/pricing for more

